# MidWest IEC



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experience with this apprenticeship? I was looking into applying for their apprenticeship program and needed some more information from others who have or are currently in the apprenticehsip program.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

faye60133 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with this apprenticeship? I was looking into applying for their apprenticeship program and needed some more information from others who have or are currently in the apprenticehsip program.


Is that the Union in your state?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

mr hands said:


> Are you a man or a woman?


That's a pretty simple question.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> Is that the Union in your state?


hell no it isnt. nonunion group that doesnt pay their worker crap.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

faye60133 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with this apprenticeship? I was looking into applying for their apprenticeship program and needed some more information from others who have or are currently in the apprenticehsip program.


I don't really know anything about the Independent Electrical Contractors (IEC), but their website says "_IEC's programs are recognized by the U.S. Department of Labor and State Apprenticeship Councils across the country_" which is good, and can be critical when it comes to meeting journeyman licensing requirements in some states.



mr hands said:


> Are you a man or a woman?


:001_huh: What's that got to do with anything?


----------

